

Show HN: Rate our startup, Distala  - ritonlajoie

Hi guys, we recently launched https://www.distala.com/ and are looking to gauge interest from the HN community. Feedbacks are all welcome !<p>Distala.com provides a full web remote desktop control or screen sharing.<p>It allows one shot sessions to provide assistance to your folks or a resident software to install on computers to get access whenever you want.<p>Feel free to test our service: as early adopters you would be helping us a lot since it's our first launch !
======
stant
Hi all, I'll add few details about Distala, and AMP Online Support the
underlying API. We have started this project about 2 years ago, we had made
other things around it but stopped their development to focus on the screen-
sharing and remote control aspect, and its API. So as said, every thing works
with the AMP Online Support API, it is fully REST, and will soon be released
for other developers. We are currently expanding the API to the client-side
(JS API), to make a cleaner client interface with Javascript text chat and
Flash video/audio chat. Everything will be customizable.

Distala appeared lately (around February), to give a complete example of a
typical API's implementation. And is finally a complete service.

For the technologies used: We mostly used Java (with pieces of C++ for JNI).
We have a cloud-based relay system that enables efficient scalability, all
over the world. Installers are generated with Install4J (a really great tool).
And distala is a PHP/JS/MySQL website.

The professional version isn't out right now, but will soon be available.

Thx all

------
jrsmith1279
Clickable - <https://www.distala.com/>

~~~
ritonlajoie
Thanks !

------
eps
How is this better than- or different from- LogMeIn's <http://join.me> and
Citrix's what's-its-name service? The space is already well crowded, so what
is it that you do better than other guys?

~~~
stant
Hi eps,

Join.me is quite close to our technologies, but is just a way to get someone
to gain control over your PC, which is clearly not what we are doing. Trust
me, if you try to do remote support with this, your customer won't be able to
launch anything... TeamViewer works quite the same way, you have to take your
customer to a link where he downloads and launches a program, and then
transmits you a code..., but that's just too much for most computer users oO !
Citrix gotoassist (you talk about this one, right ?) isn't free...

What we offer is a real service for free: instant installation-less remote
support software (by mail, link, or code), that doesn't require any
manipulation (or very few) from the customer. And remote access to your home
computer with the resident software. And a video/audio/chat feature that is
not here yet.

What we sell is a professional way of using it. Our customer can create a
team, have multiple permanent rooms that they can share with each other,
widgets to manage their permanent rooms to add on their Website, high number
of resident software, statistics, callback features: your website is told when
a session has started and stopped, enabling automatic billing.

All this for 9.90Euros/users/months, which is way cheaper than any other...

Behind all this we have an API called AMP Online Support, enabling to
reproduce all these functionalities in any other tools. The API is bi-
directional, calls are made to the API to create sessions, and the API can
make calls back to the implementation, to tell what is going on, new
connection, start/end of session, etc...

And of course, mobile device apps will very soon be available.

